# warum java?



## Realmaker (1. Aug 2003)

ich würde gerne eine grundsatzfrage beantwortet haben:
warum soll ich java benutzen statt zb C/C++?

das was ich bisher von java gesehen hab gefällt mir (syntax zb), nur trotzdem glaube ich das ich zb mit c++ ein breiteres publikum erreiche, das sicherlich nicht jeder java installiert hat. was hat java alles für vorteile anderen sprachen gegenüber?


----------



## Nobody (1. Aug 2003)

wenn du was fürs internet programmieren willst ist java sehr gut geeignet. des weiteren soll (habe in c++ noch nie porgrammiert) java die zZ die einsteigerfreundlichste sprache sein. und laut meiner schule ist es DIE sprache die an den meisten unis unterrichtet wird.

also schaue drauf, was du tuen willst und wohin du willst


----------



## DTR (1. Aug 2003)

Java ist:
- Platformunabhängig
- besser für die Netzwerkprogramierung geeignet
- Etwas sicherer was die Fehlerbehandlung angeht

C/C++ ist 
-schneller

Das fällt mir spontan ein. Liste muss noch vervollständigt werden.


----------



## Realmaker (1. Aug 2003)

ich hab mich noch nich soo genau über java informiert, könnt ihr mir also erläutern, wo ich es einsetzen kann und was ich damit *alles* machen kann?


----------



## DTR (1. Aug 2003)

Ich glaube es währe einfacher, wenn du uns schreibst, was du machen willst und wir versuchen dir zu sagen, ob Java dafür sinnvoll ist. Der Umfang der Möglichkeiten, die Java bietet ist doch sehr groß.


----------



## Guest (1. Aug 2003)

also ich persönlich arbeite unter linux und informiere mich mit welcher sprache ich am besten gui's erstellen könnte, weil ich langfristig etwas mit einem freund in planung hab und wir uns immernoch nicht auf die sprache geeinigt haben
ausserdem arbeite ich an einem größeren php-projekt, wo ein anderer freund vorgeschlagen hat dort später ein kleines kasino einzubauen. das könnte ich dich mit einem java-applet realisieren, oder?


----------



## mariopetr (1. Aug 2003)

hallo,

wenn du nur unter linux bleiben willst, solltest du vieleicht kdevelp und den qtdesigner nehmen. uis mit java lassen sich zwar sehr elegant entwickeln, fuer einen anfaenger allerdings sehr schwer, bis man MVC durchschaut hat und alles richtig macht. oder man nimmt swt, was einen sehr an uis unter windows mit c++ erinnert. dann ist man aber wieder von der platform abhaengig. 
applets im allgemeinen sollte man eher lassen, javaws bietet da deutlich bessere und trnsparentere moeglichkeiten.


----------



## Realmakerich muss dazu sa (1. Aug 2003)

ich muss dazu sagen das java auf keinen fall meine einstiegssprache wär:
ich beherrsche php und kann c/c++ grundlagen, aber java reizt mich ziemlich


----------



## DTR (1. Aug 2003)

Ich glaube das Problem ist, dass du auf einer Java Ssite gefragt hast, da wird dir jeder zu Java raten. Auf einer C++ Seite würdest du wohl C++ empfolen bekommen. 
Aber wenn dich Java sowieso reitzt, probier es einfach mal aus, vorallem wenn du schon Kentnisse in C++ hast dürfte dir der Einstig nicht all zu schwer fallen. Aber sei gewarnt, die Bibliotheken von Java sind zimlich umfangreich und es dauert einige Zeit, bis man sich da reingearbeitet hat.


----------



## Nadja (1. Aug 2003)

Man muß eigentlich immer selbst entscheiden was man für die geeignetere Sprache für ein Projekt hält. Ich persönlich würde z.B. für die meisten Inter- und Intranet Anwendungen PHP und nicht Java benutzen, da die Entwicklungszeit mit PHP und den PEAR Klassen doch kürzer ist als mit Java. Außerdem kann man in PHP ebenso sauber programmieren wie mit Java - man muß es halt nur können. Und Dinge wie Grafikengines und komplexe Spiele und ebenso Echtzeit-Anwendung/-Systeme würde ich vermutlich eher mit C++ programmieren. Das ist es auf jeden Fall was mit meine Erfahrung sagt.

Es kommt immer sehr stark auf die Projektvorraussetzungen an und darauf ob man einen Kunden hat der auf eine Sprache besteht. Im Endeffekt hilft eigentlich nur (viel) Erfahrung bei der (hoffentlich) richtigen Entscheidung.

Just my two cents, anyway.


----------



## Nobody (1. Aug 2003)

vorteil in java: er hat bereits ein forum in dem er kompetente hilf bekommt


----------



## Realmaker (1. Aug 2003)

ich werde es wohl so machen das ich mir das java-buch von meinem freund ausleihe und gucke wie mir das gefällt.
und wenn es mir gefällt werdet ihr sicherlich noch von mir hören


----------



## Stefan1200 (19. Aug 2003)

Ich persöhnlich habe mir in den letzten Monaten mehrere Sprachen und IDEs angeschaut. Mein Eindruck lautet wie folgt:

Java (verschiedene IDEs): Vom Source Code und der Syntax her eine schöne und auch einfache Sprache, wenn man das JavaBuch http://www.javabuch.de mit dem schönen Suchapplet bei sich installiert hat. Die Programme brauchen (wie bekannt) ein Runtime Enviroment.

C/C++ mit Visual C++ 6.0 SP5: Solange man sich nicht die GUIs anschaut (besonders die Generierten), ist auch C++ eine schöne Sprache. Aber bei der GUI Programmierung habe ich "vorerst" das Handtuch geworfen 
Die Executables laufen ohne weiteres zutun von Software oder REs.

Modernes Basic mit dem IDE RealBasic: Eine einfache und schöne Sprache für einen bestimmten Anwendungsraum. GUIs gehen gut mit dem Generator, sehr gute Übersicht beim Source, klar strukturiert. Unter Windows nur leider sehr Buggy...noch.
Die Executables laufen ohne weiteres zutun von Software oder REs.

Modernes Pascal mit Borland Delphi 7: GUIs gehen auch hier einfach wie bei Visual Basic 6. Allerdings ist Delphi meiner Meinung nach wesentlich unübersichtlicher auch von der Syntax her, als die Basic Vertreter.
Hier habe ich zugegebener Massen das Handtuch geworfen.
Die Executables laufen ohne weiteres zutun von Software oder REs.

Modernes Basic mit Visual Basic 6.0 SP5: Ähnlich wie RealBasic, aber nicht ganz so klar strukturiert und etwas unübersichtlicher. Und die Nativen Executables brauchen genauso wie Java ein Runtime Enviroment.


Meine Lieblingssprachen sind derzeit Java und RealBasic. RealBasic ist unter Windows derzeit allerdings ein Krampf, weil einige teilweise wichtigen Funktionen nicht gehen, wegen Bugs im IDE/Linker/Was weiss ich...

Mein Beitrag über die mir angeschauten Sprachen ist natürlich nur meine Subjektive Meinung. Ich hatte auch einfach nur mal Lust meine Meinung mal aufzuschreiben. Vielleicht kommt es ja zu einem Erfahrungsaustausch oder Ähnlichen...


----------



## Hogo (28. Aug 2003)

Hey,

  Java und C/C++ zu vergleichen ist schwierig, da Java zwar zu großteil von der C-Syntax geerbt hat, aber ansonsten total unterschiedlich ist. Plattform unabhängigkeit durch eine VM, Referenzen statt Pointer(wovon es mehrere Sorten gibt), eine schöne einheitliche API und ein übergreifendes Sicherheitskonzpt wären nur ein paar Punkte. Schon mal eine Exception in C gehabt? Ausgabe: "Segmentation fault". Als Entwickler steht man nun vorm Berg. Java dagegen spuckt dir ne Seite vom Methodenstack und du weißt genau was kaputt ist. 
  Auch zu nennen sei die relementierte Java-Syntax-Konvention. Ich kenne mehrere Arten wie Leute ihre C-Methoden nennen. log_Writer, logwriter, LOGWRITER usw. Wenn man zu mehren an einem Projekt sitzt ist es mit Java deutlich einfacher sich in die Syntax zu lesen.

Java-Fan

  Hogo

P.S.: Und soooo langsam ist Java auch nicht, solange man gut programmiert.


----------



## mariopetr (28. Aug 2003)

aber auch nur, wenn sich der jeweiligen entwickler sich an die standards halten. ich habe auch schon java entwickler gesehen, die die methoden anhand den fuehrenden "_" unterschieden haben. im allgemeinen antworte ich auf die frage "warum java" mit "warum nicht?".


----------



## marsias (1. Sep 2003)

Hi!

Also ich habe ein paar sprachen probiert in meiner kleinen laufbahn...
also Java hat sicherlich seine Vorteile. ICh programmiere im moment
nur mit java und das wird wohl auch lange so bleiben. Die sprache
ist einfach, weniger fehleranfällig und das beste ja überhaupt plattform-unabhängig!

kleiner nachteil ist das die Gui's bißßßßßchen langsam sind, das wars aber auch schon.
java hat sich echt gemacht in der letzten zeit! es sollen sogar auch speiel mit
java programmiert werden und ich denke das heißt schon was!
netzwerk ist mit java auch seeehr leicht gegenüber anderen.

Man wollte eine sprache wie c/c++ als ziel, die nicht die probleme von c/c++ hat.
ich denke gut gelungen.

c/c++ ist verdammt schnell! das ist der vorteil. nur muss man für jedes system auch immer
das programm anpassen, also wartungskosten...
sowohl gui anpassen als auch variablen etc. ...
dann ist c/c++ sehr fehleranfällig (zeiger)
in c gibt es aber halt mehr möglichkeiten etwas zu manipulieren...speicher direkt und so.

hab mal gelesen:
c/c++ ist da um betriebssysteme zu schreiben...java für anwendungen am besten!

mfg


----------

